# Need some crankset/bb advice!



## walsnart (Jun 29, 2015)

Hello,

I have a 2005 Specialized P1, I bought it new way back when and now its time for some upgrades as I have gotten into jumping recently.

It has the stock ISIS Hussafelt crankset and bb, and it is starting to die, there is a few mm of play in all directions. So I need some help buying parts that will fit, because I'm sort of cunfused.

Im fairly green/noob to bike mechanics, so bear with me. I think I need a 73mm bottom bracket based on what google found.
2005 Specialized P.1 A1 - BikePedia

It says 113mm spindle, this the piece that goes through the bottom bracket and connects to the crank arms?

Would something like this work?
Race Face Ride SS Single Speed 32T Red NW Chainring 175mm Crank Crankset | eBay

Thanks in advance for any help!


----------



## cmc4130 (Jan 30, 2008)

I guess I'm not helping (without doing more research myself), but my main feedback would be the stock crankset is probably fine and just needs to be tightened up. 

MTB frame bottom bracket shells are typically 73mm wide, so that's pretty normal. (They can be narrrower, like 68mm in bmx, or wider for DH bikes....). 

In my opinion, there's not much payback for putting new parts on a 10 year old bike. Just keep it rideable, and keep your eye out for a new-ish used bike (like 4 years old or less) and upgrade that way. 

Good luck.


----------



## JonathanGennick (Sep 15, 2006)

On the one hand, the Race Face option you list should bolt right onto your frame. It's an external bearing crankset with bearing cups that thread into a standard, English-threaded bottom-bracket shell. In theory it should work.

On the other hand, I once put a similar, Shimano-branded crankset without outboard bearings onto a Giant STP frame, and I had some pretty serious chain-line problems as a result. They were so bad that I ended up just buying Giant's chain tensioner for that frame to make it into a single-speed. 

I don't know if I've helped much, but I did want to share my experience with the Giant. I'm kind of a risk-taker with parts. I'd probably take the shot on the Race Face. But like I say, I'm a risk-taker.

p.s., You'll need tools. You'll need one tool to remove your current bottom-bracket, and and different tool to put on the new one. And sometimes those old bottom-brackets can be bugger-all to get loose.


----------



## watts888 (Oct 2, 2012)

Race Face Isis Bottom Bracket | Backcountry.com

On the cheap, a replacment bottom bracket is probably all you need. As mentioned, you'll need the tools and the know how to do it. also, ISIS bottom brackets are getting harder to find. You might be better off going to a bike shop open shop night, or just paying the bike shop to swap out the bottom bracket. If you're mechanically inclined, it is easy though. Just have to read up how to do it, before you do it.


----------

